# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Ερώτηση για διακοπή υποστήριξης συσκεών της apple

## vasim

Είμαι κάτοχος ενός mac mini mid 2011 και πρόσφατα ενός mac book air 2016.

Η ερώτησή μου είναι πόσο θα παίρνει αναβαθμίσεις λογισμικού ακόμα το mac mini? μπορεί να βγάλει κάποιος άκρη; Τώρα τρέχει το sierra αλλά πλέον κανείς δεν εγγυάται ότι θα πάω και στην 10.13. 

Διάβασα ότι η apple χαρακτηρίζει τις συσκευές της obsolete 5-7 χρόνια μετά από το σταμάτημα της παραγωγής του μηχανήματος. Αυτό όμως αφορά hardware support ή και αναβαθμίσεις λειτουργικού;. 

η ανησυχία μου είναι ότι δεν θα μπορώ να τρέξω την τελευταία έκδοση του xcode (στο mini, to air ok) επομένως θα βγεί εντελώς εκτός φάσης.

Απόψεις;

----------


## marmgia

Τουλάχιστον τα high sierra θα υποστηρίζουν MacBook Pro 2010 άρα αν ακολουθείται το ίδιο μοτίβο κ στα μινι έχεις σίγουρα 2 χρόνια ακόμα και βλέπουμε

----------

